# Pavoni tamper



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi,

I have acquired a Gaggia Factory G105 (basically a Pavoni Millenium) and need a tamper to go with it. This is very much a second machine (taking on holiday etc) so I don't want to spend a great deal, just something that fits the basket nicely. Any suggestions? @coffeechap


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I have a Reg Barber for my mine.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

What size gives a good fit?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mine's 51.5 apparently, could do to be slightly tighter.


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

All of mine are 51mm and could all do with being a bit tighter. Would be very interested in trying a 52...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Torr 51 will do the job but could get a more specific size made.


----------

